# Aspergers Quiz.



## PROcrastinat0r

Your Aspie score: 124 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 99 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

i was an ENTP at a certain point in time. ^-^


----------



## Dionysus

Your Aspie score: 106 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 124 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

I am certified INTP


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

Your Aspie score: 111 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 77 of 200


----------



## Entr0py

Your Aspie score: 127 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 77 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie










Edit: Can someone explain to me what does it mean to have a high Talent on Aspie side and low on Neuro-typical side?


----------



## Chinchilla

Entr0py said:


> Your Aspie score: 127 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 77 of 200
> You are very likely an Aspie
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can someone explain to me what does it mean to have a high Talent on Aspie side and low on Neuro-typical side?


From what I have read and from what I understand of Aspergers Syndrome the trait of Aspie talent is that you have a strong leaning to one major field and you tend to obsess and even get addicted to that one field. It also means you tend to only be good at learning things that you are interested in. If am correct in my "hypothesis" Aspies can be interested in other areas, but they have a habit of putting those interests into their "major" interest. I have this habit with computers and wanting to put systems I am interested in into a computer. Once I learn something cool my mind always jumps to "I wonder if I can simulate this on a computer?". I too scored very high in Aspie talent. One other trait is being able to memorize a lot of useless (At least what others would call useless) data about things you are interested in.

The Neurotypical side would be none obsessing and you can have a variety of talents at the same time and those talents wouldn't interlink so often.

Just a fair warning, I could be totally off because this is all from memory of my research.


----------



## Entr0py

Chinchilla said:


> From what I have read and from what I understand of Aspergers Syndrome the trait of Aspie talent is that you have a strong leaning to one major field and you tend to obsess and even get addicted to that one field. It also means you tend to only be good at learning things that you are interested in. If am correct in my "hypothesis" Aspies can be interested in other areas, but they have a habit of putting those interests into their "major" interest. I have this habit with computers and wanting to put systems I am interested in into a computer. Once I learn something cool my mind always jumps to "I wonder if I can simulate this on a computer?". I too scored very high in Aspie talent. One other trait is being able to memorize a lot of useless (At least what others would call useless) data about things you are interested in.
> 
> The Neurotypical side would be none obsessing and you can have a variety of talents at the same time and those talents wouldn't interlink so often.
> 
> Just a fair warning, I could be totally off because this is all from memory of my research.


This sounds a lot like me... Thanks for the reply!


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

It's odd... I have many traits typical of Aspergers, but I'm still "neurotypical" (I hate that word T.T). Every test I've taken has given me a very high AQ score. I'm socially awkward, I'm bad at empathizing with others, I'm TERRIBLE at nonverbal communication to the point that I can freak out people around me, I often bore others because I talk about single topics for extended periods of time, I am comfortable with repetition and changing my daily/weekly rituals bothers me, most of the major symptoms apply to me. The main difference though is in learning preference. Whereas Aspies almost always have a single topic that they are obsessed with, I prefer to learn about many things at once that have no relation to each other at all. I'm all about breadth of knowledge over depth of knowledge (my INTJ friend is always teasing me about this, saying that I know "a little about a lot"). Another thing that separates me is the common fascination with numeric patterns and the ability to remember and recall lots of statistics and information. It can take me up to a week to memorize a phone number...

I totally sympathize with Aspies though. Other people find their behavior abrasive and irritating, but that's just because they are locked into their own pre-conceived social customs and traditions. There isn't anything inherently *worse* about what normal people consider socially awkward, it's just *different*. I had a very good friend with Aspergers who I enjoyed spending time with _because _of what others considered "awkward". He was fairly oblivious to common social rituals, but because of this, our conversations were very direct and in-depth. One thing he loved to talk about, for instance, was atomic physics, if I remember correctly. I learned a hell of a lot of stuff from him, that's for sure  Maybe the majority of people don't feel comfortable sitting down and talking about atoms (or whatever their specific interest is) for a half an hour, but I sure did. In any case, it's much more interesting than the typical conversations I tend to have with people, ("what's up?", "what's up.", *silence*). So Aspies: Don't change at all - despite the negative connotation of "syndrome", you guys are great, interesting people, and I wish there were more of you around. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Entr0py

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> Another thing that separates me is the common fascination with numeric patterns and the ability to remember and recall lots of statistics and information.


This is totally me... But I somehow doubt I'm an Aspie.


----------



## wonderfert

Your Aspie score: 143 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 60 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Entr0py

wonderfert said:


> Your Aspie score: 143 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 60 of 200
> You are very likely an Aspie


Are you an Aspie?


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

Entr0py said:


> This is totally me... But I somehow doubt I'm an Aspie.


You said that you are fascinated with a specific topic too, though - it sounds like you might have Aspergers to me, in that case. 

Unrelated question:
This has probably been asked already, but what type do you all think demonstrates the most characteristics of Asperger's? It's sort of an odd disorder, because it appears to have I traits (introversion, of course, appearing "withdrawn", awkwardness, etc), E traits (tendency to actively approach others, tendency to talk a lot), N traits (tendency to like abstract things like math, failure to understand non-verbal cues), S traits (inability to understand figurative language, directness in speech and thought, sensitivity to outside stimuli), T traits (lack of empathy), J traits (rigid conformity to daily rituals, bluntness/directness, gathering of ordered information), and P traits (tendency to ramble about a subject without a clear train of thought).

I would have to say ISTJ, but I'm not sure. Anybody want to share their thoughts on this?


----------



## wonderfert

Entr0py said:


> Are you an Aspie?


If I am, I've never been diagnosed.


----------



## Unicorntopia

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> You said that you are fascinated with a specific topic too, though - it sounds like you might have Aspergers to me, in that case.
> 
> Unrelated question:
> This has probably been asked already, but what type do you all think demonstrates the most characteristics of Asperger's? It's sort of an odd disorder, because it appears to have I traits (introversion, of course, appearing "withdrawn", awkwardness, etc), E traits (tendency to actively approach others, tendency to talk a lot), N traits (tendency to like abstract things like math, failure to understand non-verbal cues), S traits (inability to understand figurative language, directness in speech and thought, sensitivity to outside stimuli), T traits (lack of empathy), J traits (rigid conformity to daily rituals, bluntness/directness, gathering of ordered information), and P traits (tendency to ramble about a subject without a clear train of thought).
> 
> I would have to say ISTJ, but I'm not sure. Anybody want to share their thoughts on this?


My immediate reaction taking the test and reading about which answers pointed to what was to go "hey! these are mostly Ni dom traits!" or at least many of the stuff I have been attributing to my INFJness.


----------



## Entr0py

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> You said that you are fascinated with a specific topic too, though - it sounds like you might have Aspergers to me, in that case.
> 
> Unrelated question:
> This has probably been asked already, but what type do you all think demonstrates the most characteristics of Asperger's? It's sort of an odd disorder, because it appears to have I traits (introversion, of course, appearing "withdrawn", awkwardness, etc), E traits (tendency to actively approach others, tendency to talk a lot), N traits (tendency to like abstract things like math, failure to understand non-verbal cues), S traits (inability to understand figurative language, directness in speech and thought, sensitivity to outside stimuli), T traits (lack of empathy), J traits (rigid conformity to daily rituals, bluntness/directness, gathering of ordered information), and P traits (tendency to ramble about a subject without a clear train of thought).
> 
> I would have to say ISTJ, but I'm not sure. Anybody want to share their thoughts on this?


I am a wierd case I think. Some traits definetly apply to me. But some just don't, one is probably gathering of ordered information (i remember some semi-insignificant statistics, like the correlations of body proportions with certain psychological traits), but the gathering itself is not my passion... I like to think a lot and develop my knowlage with deep thinking and intuition most often, but if I get a few statics here and there while reading about the concept or a theory its ok.

Other one is the lack of emphaty. I think I can emphatize quiet good actually, but I don't know how to express my emphaty. But I do feel it.

''inability to understand figurative language'' - This is definetly not me. I always speak in abstractions and have no problem in understanding the same.

Also, I do have one certain subject of interest. But those interests change from time to time. Its like having a different obsession every now and then... I could say that my general, non-changing interest is philosophy (I am more of a philosopher than an expert on the history of philosophy), psychology (which I use for my pilosophy) and hard science - physics in particular (which I also use for my philosophy, but I really like patterns and I want to know how the world works, so I can't say science is subordinated to my philosophical tendencies)

...
...
...

I have just read about Aspergers syndrome on Wikipedia, and I have to say I am not an Aspie, I just have some similarities in introversion, a love for patterns, and having an obsession (that has changed trough my lifetime a lot of times)


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

Unicorntopia said:


> My immediate reaction taking the test and reading about which answers pointed to what was to go "hey! these are mostly Ni dom traits!" or at least many of the stuff I have been attributing to my INFJness.


I'm pretty bad at identify Ni usage. Would you mind clarifying what specific traits of Asperger's correlate to Ni?


----------



## blit

Your Aspie score: 73 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 139 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical








I don't have aspergers, but I have a mood disorder and the quiz asked questions which describe it. :mellow:


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

Decided to take it just for the heck of it....


Your Aspie score: 132 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 64 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie











As expected, the results indicate that I have Asperger's. But I'm still pretty sure I don't.


----------



## Proteus

Think I posted this before buuuut anyways...

INTP btw


----------



## Unicorntopia

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> I'm pretty bad at identify Ni usage. Would you mind clarifying what specific traits of Asperger's correlate to Ni?


Aspie talent 

This group contains intellectually related Aspie traits. *Typical traits are related to interests (e.g. having strong interests; hyper focusing; having periods of contemplation; collecting 
information; good long term memory related to interests; figuring out how things work; making connections between things; strong-willed; stubborn). Other traits are related to information 
processing (e.g. noticing details; finding patterns; unusual imagination; solving problems in unusual ways; unique ideas). Some people have special talents* (e.g. numbers; language; 
computers; music). 

We usually avoid the details but when we get into them we are totally into them to the point of perfection. It is difficult for us to explain our Ni before we develope other fuctions. Ni pattern veiwing allows us to see connections between seemingly unrelated things. 


Neurotypical talent 

This group contains neurotypical intellectual talents. Often these are defined in terms of *Aspie disabilities*. Typical traits seem to be adaptations to cooperative living (e.g. giving and 
remembering verbal instructions; learning from others; *describing events*; *summarizing events*; *taking notes*; *keeping track of several conversations; learning things on demand*; learning by 
imitation). Other traits include multitasking and attention (e.g. *doing several things at the same time; rapidly shifting focus; getting back to things quickly), *getting a quick picture of one’s 
environment (e.g. generalizing; getting the overall picture), *remembering where things are*, grasping abstract concepts and *organizing daily life*. 

Lack of Si and difficulty explaining Ni. Ni "traps" us in a way so that we are compelled to follow its pulls and therefore makes it difficult to switch gears. Ni takes a lot of energy and attention always working in the backround and therefore makes it difficult to do many other things at the same time. 

Aspie compulsion 

This group contains obsessive and compulsive Aspie traits. Typical of this group is a *preference for sameness (e.g. routines; lists; schedules; sitting on the same seat; going to the same shop; 
wearing the same clothes; eating the same food; always doing things in the same way). Related traits include getting frustrated when interrupted and a need to prepare oneself before doing 
new things.* Some people have strong attachments to objects and like to collect and organize things and may need precision or symmetry. 

Lack of S and T may make it difficult to make up stuff on the fly when young. Our perfectionism I think plays a role. In the INJ child profile it says that we need to be allowed to take our time and start doing something new at our own pace. 

Neurotypical compulsion 

This group contains socially related compulsive traits. Key traits are to enjoy social interaction (e.g. meeting people; involving others; games; crowds; large social networks; hosting events; 
being a leader; gossip; cheering). Other traits are related to social conformity (e.g. having views typical of peer group; preferring to socialize with others of the same age and gender; interest 
for fashions; wearing jewellery; wearing makeup; taking pride in ones appearance, style, image and identity; status seeking; climbing hierarchies). 

We are usually not these things due to introversion and lack of S I think mostly. 

Aspie social 

This group contain Aspie social traits. Important traits are a highly variable activity level with higher than normal motivation threshold. Other traits include atypical *relationship & courtship 
preferences (partner obsessions; not giving up on relationships; preference for friends of the opposite gender) and sexual preferences*. *Unusual eating and sleeping patterns as well as having a 
hard time with authorities and social hierarchy are other traits. *

I think these are pretty commonly known to be INFJ traits. If you are unsure just go hang out in our forum for a while... If I had time I could write an essay or maybe even a book analyzing why this is true. I gues I can mention one little tid bit about this. I think since we are protectors, we need to know how to manage the ones we are protecting and the ones we are protecting against, just in case. Since it is easier and natural to know more about ones own gender and we have Ni seeing all perspectives through the archetypes, we chose to take on the opposite gender archetype for ourselves and hang out around opposite gender in order to learn more about them. It is just my main guess. 

Neurotypical social 

This group contains neurotypical social traits. The absence of the traits is often described as a dysfunction. Key traits are adaptations for living in changing social groups (e.g. smalltalk; 
social chitchat; shaking hands; saying ‘hi’, ‘thank you’ and ‘sorry’). Related traits are adaptations for socializing with strangers (e.g. being comfortable with strangers; enjoying talking 
face-to-face with strangers; maintaining large social networks; easy to get to know; talking in public; enjoying uninvited guests). Other traits are related to friendships and relationships and 
expressing feelings in typical ways (e.g. making and maintaining friendships and relationships; looking at people you talk to; enjoying hugs and touch; being emotionally close to others; 
describing and talking about feelings) and cooperation with others (e.g. using others expertise; working while being observed). 

again, I think S and E help alot in this area. 

Aspie communication 

This group contains communication related Aspie traits. Key traits in this group are related to atypical nonverbal communication (e.g. *odd* *facial expressions*; odd posture; odd prosody; 
being accused of staring; using unusual sounds in conversations; blinking or rolling eyes; clenching fists; grinding teeth; thrusting tongue; blushing). Related traits are stims (e.g. wringing 
hands; rubbing hands; twirling fingers; rocking; tapping eyes; pressing eyes; fiddling with things; pacing; flapping hands; biting self or others; chewing on things; picking scabs; peeling skin 
flakes; examining hair of others; singing). Tics are also here and are often confused with stims (e.g. stuttering; sniffing; snorting; coughing; echolalia; echopraxia). Other traits include 
general communication differences (e.g. *not verbalizing thoughts;* talking softly or loudly; *turning words around; talking to oneself;* odd pronunciation; not separating ‘I’, ‘we’ and ‘you’). 
Some people also prefer to look a lot at people they like and not at all at people they dislike. 

We are just plain weird. 

Neurotypical communication 

This group contains typical nonverbal communication traits. A key trait is the ability to interpret and show typical nonverbal communication (e.g. facial expressions; body language; 
courtship; timing; reciprocity; turn-taking; prosody). The absence of these abilities lead to secondary problems (e.g. unaware of how to behave; unaware of boundaries; *being misunderstood;* 
missing hidden agendas; being unaware of others intentions; misinterpreting figures of speech, idioms and allegories; literal interpretation; not knowing when to apologize; *saying 
inappropriate things*; seemingly poor empathy). 

Weird.

Aspie hunting 

This group contains passive hunting traits. One part of the traits is related to preferred habitats (e.g. *slowly flowing water; caves; woods; liking mist or fog*). Another part seems to be 
close-contact hunting traits (e.g. *jumping over things; climbing; chasing animals; biting*; *enjoying spinning in circles*; strong grip; strong hands; physical endurance; enjoying rodeo riders). 
*Some other traits are related to sneaking (e.g. sneaking through the woods; sneaking up on animals; walking on toes) and general hunting tactics (e.g. mimicking animal sounds; digging; 
throwing small things; building traps; fascination for fire; sniffing) *

Se aspiration.

Neurotypical hunting 

The traits in this group are related to cooperative hunting. These traits are often described *in terms of dysfunctions. *Typical traits are *recollections of environmental information (e.g. 
positions of things; scores in games; order of words, letters and digits; map reading) and passing on information to others (e.g. passing on messages; knowing left from right; dates and times 
of events; remembering appointments and events*; reading clocks and calendars; carrying over information between contexts). Other traits are related to trading and exchange with others (e.g. 
calculating change from a purchase; knowing what to bring to appointments; remembering sequences of past events; *remembering formulas*; filling out forms). 

Lack of Si.

Aspie perception 

*This group contains perception-related Aspie traits. These traits commonly become disabilities, but their core seems to be more sensitive senses (e.g. touch; sound; tactile; smell; taste; light 
and glare; humidity; changes in air pressure; wind; heat; electromagnetic fields) or less sensitive senses (e.g. pain). Related to this are instinctual reactions to sensory information (e.g. being 
distracted by sounds; being afraid of motor-bikes; being afraid of floods or fast running streams; disliking stomping). Other traits are difficulty filtering out speech from background noise 
and using peripheral vision.* 

Many of us are HSPs (highly sensitive people)

Neurotypical perception 

*This group contains neurotypical motor abilities and perception traits. The absence of these traits is often referred to as clumsiness. A key trait is the ability to interpret spatial information 

(e.g. judging distance, speed and acceleration; keeping track of positions of objects; predicting motion; concept of time; optimal pressure to apply). The absence of these skills leads to 
secondary problems (e.g. poor fine and gross motor skills; poor body awareness; poor body control; problems with ball sports; poor hand-eye coordination; poor balance; poor handwriting; 
dropping things). * 

inferior Se


Environment 

This group contains traits that seem to be of environmental origin. Typical traits are related to stress and overload (e.g. shutting down; having a meltdown) and *consequences of not fitting in *
(e.g. depression; being bullied; being taken advantage of; low self-esteem; suicidal thoughts; harming oneself; mood swings). 

Ni's are wierd


----------



## Chinchilla

I never posted up my graph/chart, so here it is.











Aspergers Syndrome almost sounds like a different hunting style... Almost evolutionary in the sense that they have such different ways of data input and output. How would an Aspie function in a tribe? I can see slight hints of paranoia in the Aspie traits as well. 

Would anyone else care to elaborate on this thought?


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

Your Aspie score: 97 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 123 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## ceembee

Your Aspie score: 113 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 101 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## darksoul

Your Aspie score: 176 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 31 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## TheClog17

I found another Aspergers Syndrome test here.

Might be interesting to see what people's scores are from here as well?

I scored a 42.


----------



## Entr0py

TheClog17 said:


> I found another Aspergers Syndrome test here.
> 
> Might be interesting to see what people's scores are from here as well?
> 
> I scored a 42.


I scored 24...


----------



## Chinchilla

Entr0py said:


> I scored 24...


I scored 36.


----------



## blit

I scored 15.


----------



## Psychosmurf

*Your score: 11*

Average. :mellow:


----------



## Unicorntopia

Your score: 24
0 - 10 = low
11 - 22 = average (most women score about 15 and most men score about 17)
23 - 31 = above average 
32 - 50 is very high (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 35)
50 is maximum


----------



## dude10000

We all know that taking tests like these automatically qualifies us as spergy, right? It's a very aspie thing to do. j/k

Result = 24, from TheClog17's test above.


----------



## nevermore

I got 22. A lot of these things sound pretty Si (dates, numbers, odd details, figures, doing things ritualistically), and others Ni (noticing patterns). Some of them sound I, and others T.

If I could choose a single type that best fits Asperger's, it would be ISTJ with some Ni elements.


----------



## TheClog17

Unicorntopia said:


> Your score: 24
> 0 - 10 = low
> 11 - 22 = average (most women score about 15 and most men score about 17)
> 23 - 31 = above average
> 32 - 50 is very high (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 35)
> 50 is maximum


Drat. Maybe my friends were right...


----------



## darksoul

TheClog17 said:


> I found another Aspergers Syndrome test here.
> 
> Might be interesting to see what people's scores are from here as well?
> 
> I scored a 42.


I scored 25...


----------



## Monkey King

Your Aspie score: 104 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 121 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## timwaagh

"You have answered inconsistently on too many control-questions". fuck that. 
apparantly i am inconsistent, but i'm pretty sure that i am not, so i am not going to retake this. besides, i already know that i have it. it sucks.


----------



## timwaagh

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> Unrelated question:
> This has probably been asked already, but what type do you all think demonstrates the most characteristics of Asperger's? It's sort of an odd disorder, because it appears to have I traits (introversion, of course, appearing "withdrawn", awkwardness, etc), E traits (tendency to actively approach others, tendency to talk a lot), N traits (tendency to like abstract things like math, failure to understand non-verbal cues), S traits (inability to understand figurative language, directness in speech and thought, sensitivity to outside stimuli), T traits (lack of empathy), J traits (rigid conformity to daily rituals, bluntness/directness, gathering of ordered information), and P traits (tendency to ramble about a subject without a clear train of thought).
> 
> I would have to say ISTJ, but I'm not sure. Anybody want to share their thoughts on this?


well it's not so simple. what is required for someone to get a diagnosis is behing behind on social development for your age and being of normal to high intelligence (otherwise we'd be talking 'normal' autism). so any type could have aspergers. look at the DSM-IV if you want to know this. 
so any type can have aspergers. mine is probably INTP and this fits with the a usual stereotype of people with my disease. but if i'd have to type my nephew who has kinda the same disease, it is not so easy (he'd be a J for one thing, an E for another and probably an F as well). which means he is a real pain to be with. i have a friend with PDD, he's definitely not an NT as well. 
the only thing i can say is like attracts like. it is very easy for me to make friends among those with my disease. I don't bother doing it too much, because i am terribly ashamed of it and would rather forget about the whole thing and pretend im ok.


----------



## snail

Thank you for filling out this questionnaire.

Your Aspie score: 160 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 42 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie










I was... really disturbed by the accuracy of some of the questions, and could relate to a lot of them, such as the bits about not being able to read clocks very well, mixing up numbers, and having abnormal difficulty filling out forms, fidgeting, being highly sensitive, etc. 

I didn't know these were signs of autism. I figured they were just INFP things.


----------



## Chinchilla

snail said:


> Thank you for filling out this questionnaire.
> 
> Your Aspie score: 160 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 42 of 200
> You are very likely an Aspie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was... really disturbed by the accuracy of some of the questions, and could relate to a lot of them, such as the bits about not being able to read clocks very well, mixing up numbers, and having abnormal difficulty filling out forms, fidgeting, being highly sensitive, etc.
> 
> I didn't know these were signs of autism. I figured they were just INFP things.


If you did not realize the 'not being able to read clocks' was a control question. Aspies are the ones without the problem.


----------



## Syrus Magistus

I'm INTJ (possibly INFJ). I was pretty damn honest with this stupid quiz. My aspie score was 45/200 and my neurotypical score was 154/200.

Granted, I kinda knew which questions meant what, but I didn't feel the need fudge my answers. I was clinically diagnosed and medicated as a child and it really ruined my life. These days, I'm better off than most people I know of. I definitely don't want anything to do with your "flakes of skin", or anybody's for that matter. *squicks*

This whole autism diagnosis trend is really pathetic and self-defeating. It marginalizes an entire section of the human population and opens the door for all kinds of harmful "treatments" and "allowances" that give folks the impression they don't have to develop themselves as people and offers every excuse to vanish inside themselves, the most popular drugs aiding in the process considerably. 

It reminds me of the way "clinical depression" gives millions of otherwise regular people every excuse to treat their body's chemical balance like a household thermostat and just drug away their sorrows. It's unnatural, and it's a recipe for abuse when dealing with children whose brains are still developing. Many of them may already suffer from things like mercury poisoning, which is tragic.

I'm not a professional, but I do speak from half a lifetime of experience.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Your Aspie score: 40 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 172 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

I never thought I was typical anything so I had to come here and take the quiz.


----------



## Pendragon

Your Aspie score: 125 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 74 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie











Interesting. But then again, I'm not really taking this seriously.

...what's 'hunting'?


----------



## Bast

"Your Aspie score: 99 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 121 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits"

I wish they would explain the weird graph. Anyway, interesting quiz, but I agree that it's not something to take seriously.


----------



## Letol

"Your Aspie score: 56 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 148 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical"


----------



## tuna

Your Aspie score: 144 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 70 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Waveshine

Your Aspie score: 88 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 116 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## Invisimort

Your Aspie score: 123 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 69 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Think

Your Aspie score: 164 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 52 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## dalsgaard

Your Aspie score: 128 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 67 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

I know I have a lot of the traits. I haven't been officially diagnosed, but I admit that I've considered the possibility many times.


----------



## iinnffpp

Your Aspie score: 143 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 68 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

if i am an aspie, it would explain so many unanswered WTF moments in my life


----------



## PAdude

I got 116/200

I think I fit the description of an ADHD personality better, a lot of the "symptoms" seem to cross over, but some aspie traits are definitely true. For starters I have a motorskill deficiency and it's also true that I'm way oversensative to loud noises and bright light.


----------



## kiskadee

kallisti said:


> "Do you bite your lip, cheek or tongue (e.g. when thinking, when anxious or nervous)?"..I was biting my cheek when asked this question. Haha.


The exact same thing happened to me! XD

Anyways, here are the results I got:


----------



## Vox Impopuli

Thank you for filling out this questionnaire.

Your Aspie score: 130 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 92 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


Type: xNTP. A very neurotic xNTP.


----------



## StrixAluco

Perhaps INTJ (though I still haven't made my mind, need to think more, perhaps I'm more of a sensor), I know that I score high everytime but I suffer from dyspraxia (which shares a lot of characteristics with Asperger so sometimes it's hard to make the difference). The test takes into account many neurological disorders which is why one may score "Asperger".

Being an introvert probably doesn't help.


----------



## ProfessorLiver

Thank you for filling out this questionnaire.

Your Aspie score: 129 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 80 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## PAdude

StrixAluco said:


> Perhaps INTJ (though I still haven't made my mind, need to think more, perhaps I'm more of a sensor), I know that I score high everytime but I suffer from dyspraxia (which shares a lot of characteristics with Asperger so sometimes it's hard to make the difference). The test takes into account many neurological disorders which is why one may score "Asperger".
> 
> Being an introvert probably doesn't help.


Is it possible to suffer from dyspraxia while still being adept at certain more complex physical skills? Looking at the symptoms, I suffer from a lot of them but I'm actually pretty coordinated at times when I need to be, just not in other facets of life. I have extremely weak index fingers, poor handwriting, terrible with anything mechanical, constantly tripping over myself or randomly losing balance when I'm walking, but when I actually have to put intense focus on my body movements for something like hiking or playing sports, I am usually fine.


----------



## StrixAluco

Yes, it is, depending on what is more affected and the degree of disability. I think diagnosing varies depending on the country as well, it's not clearly defined. There some dyspraxic who are very good at sports for some reasons and it's really a myth that there are things none of us can learn (like riding a bicycle). 

Dyspraxic often display great discrapencies in their abilities (i.e : I was always able to do scoubidous, even complex ones, but I really can't dance and it took me 8 years to learn how to tie my shoelaces on my own and I do it with two loops instead of one like other people seem to, it also took me 12years to know where my right hand was without taking a pen in it so there's no doubt I have a disability).

I know many dyspraxic people who have no speech impediments while other have one (apparently linked) and it doesn't always depend on where they are on the spectrum. 

I know, though, that some specialists may not diagnose someone when they don't correspond to the stereotypes or succeed in some area where other dyspraxics usually don't. They are rubbish.

I think the guy who played Harry Potter has (mild) dyspraxia but clearly able to do many things most dyspraxics shouldn't be able to do, it's just a disability that isn't very well known in most countries.


----------



## zerogravity

INTJ here.


Your Aspie score: 129 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 73 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Askeladden

INTP (ENTP?)

Your Aspie score: 97 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 119 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

well then.


----------



## electricky

Type: xNTP leaning ENTP

Your Aspie score: 133 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 71 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie










I think I am on the borderline somewhere. Used to be more formally part of the Aspie club, but nowadays I think I'm just in the awesomely weird club.


----------



## Transcendence

I think many of the questions are very vague. 

For example, breaking the tabu doesn't mean you're a crazy person, it could just mean you're thinking outside the box. 
I'm honest, but I don't run around like a maniac screaming unwanted truths all around.


----------



## Iselia

Your Aspie score: 135 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 75 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

I wonder if I should be concerned.


----------



## VanishingPoint

Your Aspie score: 162 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 45 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

You know that's interesting though because I used to have Autistic spells when I was younger...


----------



## B-Con

> Your Aspie score: 131 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 66 of 200
> You are very likely an Aspie


I saw that coming. I've also taken the Wired autism test and scored 41, well above the "autism threshold" of 32 and "normal person average" of ~16. But I'm perfectly fine functioning in normal life, I highly doubt a professional would give me an official diagnosis as having it.

The key to the label "Aspergers" isn't in preferences, it's in abilities. I think Aspergers is just a name given to a certain predisposition of brain type that doesn't adapt well to situations outside of it's comfort zone. "Social butterfly" is another. We don't call "social butterflys" who can't systemize anything a disorder, and they're kind of at the other end of the same spectrum. (I know you can't take something with this many dimensions and make it a simple spectrum, but work with my analogy.) _Too much of any extreme, no matter how useful it is, can have many practical drawbacks._ Which extremes we're talking about, IMO, is irrelevant.

I very strongly believe that I meet the criteria of "Aspergers" in my natural preferences. And I bet a lot of other people, specifically INTPs, do as well. It's just one of the potential brain configurations that humans are capable of being born with. However, I have the ability to curb my preferences and learn how to deal with circumstances other than by my natural preferences. I've described quirks before as "Aspergers-like, but with self control," and for those who know what Aspergers is actually like I think it's a good description.

When I told my wife the results from the Wired test (basically, the same results as this test: You're a strong candidate for it), she said, with a 100% straight face, "Huh, that sounds right, it would actually explain a lot." I was a little insulted she didn't even try to act surprised.  But the facts do hold: Some of my natural "bizarre" preferences are still very obvious. When there is only a handful of them that most people see you're just labeled as somewhat "quirky", and if you're smart they're easily forgiven by those around you. (Although a lot of those quirks are just results of some things that manifest themselves as appearing "smart", so I think it tends toward being somewhat self-fulfilling.) But those that know me the best (my wife) see a lot more quirks come out.

Aspergers has a bad name on the Internet, because a million shy/anti-social people think they have it or blame it for their tendencies. It's about a lot more than just social tendencies. Personally, I think it's a very interesting study.

TL;DR: I score high on these tests, but I'm only a quirky software developer. Just don't follow up with my wife.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

Your Aspie score: 63 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 138 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Scarecrow793

Your Aspie score: 91 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 120 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

How accurate is this supposed to be anyway? I'm an ENTP.


----------



## StrixAluco

Scarecrow793 said:


> Your Aspie score: 91 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 120 of 200
> You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits
> 
> How accurate is this supposed to be anyway? I'm an ENTP.


It deals with more disorders than just Autism and it depends on the way you see yourself and your difficulties so it's no more accurate than any online test.


----------



## SteffSweetlySour

Your Aspie score: 58 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 141 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Dylio

Your Aspie score: 42 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 161 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## XO Skeleton

Your Aspie score: 109 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 101 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## Cookey

Your Aspie Score: 52 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 152 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical.

I was expecting a more even split, since Aspergers runs in the family, and I think of myself as socially awkward.


----------



## Hosker

Your Aspie score: 97 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 107 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

Whatever that means. Seems okay.


----------



## Zomboy

> Your Aspie score: 169 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 45 of 200
> You are very likely an Aspie


I am an MBTI mutant, and I am an 'Aspie'.


----------



## slyspy

Your Aspie score: 108 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 87 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## Timo

Your Aspie score: 58 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 141 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

Ironically a couple of years ago my psychologist told me I might have Asperger's. But now I have come to the realisation it's just strong introversion coupled with low self-confidence and being a bit shy on the inside and in general lack of interest in doing things with others and rather doing my own "thing".


----------



## CubeDweller

Hmm, I'm a little _too_ "neurotypical" methinks.

Your Aspie score: 31 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 171 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## kristle

Your Aspie score: 131 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 76 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

Meh, I doubt this. I'm just a fairly strong introvert. I find people (other than my SO) a major drain and learning the subtle touches of polite interactions of no interest. If I didn't have the ability to turn on the charm and get by then I would look into improving my natural people skills (or lack thereof). At the moment, they are at a sufficient level to serve my purposes.


----------



## Ryuku

Your Aspie score: 151 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 60 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## EaNo

Your Aspie score: 115 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 96 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

IN/SFP


----------



## Abraxas

Clearly, as this thread shows us, there is no relationship between being an NT type, and having Aspergers Syndrome.


----------



## lodemia

Your Aspie score: 144 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 78 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Muser

So doctor, what does this mean for me? 


Your Aspie score: 109 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 99 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

*







*


----------



## luxurieux

Your Aspie score: 99 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 101 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

That was a long quiz. Much longer than I thought it would be. Hah.


----------



## gallimaufry

Your Aspie score: 121 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 71 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

My dad works with autistic kids and says I'm definitely not. Hm!


----------



## Snakecharmer

No surprises here.

Your Aspie score: 129 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 75 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Weltschmerz

*









*Your Aspie score: 92 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 112 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## Dashing

Your Aspie score: 115 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 105 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits










HMMMMM

150 questions man.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Anyone else notice a trend here regarding INTPs? :laughing:


----------



## Popinjay

Your Aspie score: 74 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 146 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Mind Swirl

kallisti said:


> "Do you bite your lip, cheek or tongue (e.g. when thinking, when anxious or nervous)?"..I was biting my cheek when asked this question. Haha.


 I'll second this. :laughing: I thought "Well, I know the answer to _this_ question!"

Also, it's interesting that so many of the questions in the quiz fit NT or Introverted profiles like:

Do you get very tired after socializing, and need to regenerate alone?
Do people think you are aloof and distant?
Do you find it hard to be emotionally close to other people? 
Do you dislike being touched or hugged unless you're prepared or have asked for it?


----------



## L

I concur that this test seems a little biased against INTP's:dry:

Thank you for filling out this questionnaire.

Your Aspie score: 115 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 113 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

Detailed results suitable for printing (PDF) (The file is only retained for one hour. Download it if you want to keep it.)


----------



## twentyseven

@Weltschmerz Yours looks like a fish... here fishy fishy...


----------



## locofoco

174/200 I am very likely neurotypical.


----------



## Who

I would like to help test your hypothesis by providing an non-NT control score.

WAIT A MINUTE WHAT DO YOU MEAN THIS THING IS 150 QUESTIONS LONG?

 Your Aspie score: 45 of 200
 Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 162 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical










I'm honestly surprised because I thought I was a lot more socially awkward than this.


----------



## Vexilla Regis

Your Aspie score: 191 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 23 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

Detailed results suitable for printing (PDF) (The file is only retained for one hour. Download it if you want to keep it.)


----------



## briesas

Your Aspie score: 74 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 148 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## productsoflife

Your Aspie score: 142 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 60 of 200
I'm a INTJ


----------



## n2freedom

Your Aspie score: 105 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 119 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## clicheguevara

Your Aspie score: 125 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 87 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie












Another good reason not to trust internet tests.


----------



## Briguy

I am an ENTJ and I received an

Aspie score 41-200
neurotypical score 172-200

INTPs, however, are similar to most aspies in several ways. INTJ's also are prone to being aspies, that's according to my friends who work in I/O Psychology.


----------



## kinetickyle

I'm an INTP.
Your Aspie score: 134 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 93 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 82 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 109 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits
INTP


----------



## rhoynarqueen

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 138 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 90 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie) 

Diagnosed schizoaffective, residual type. OCD. BFRBs. Sensory Integration Disorder. Auditory Processing Disorder and ADD. (Yes, all diagnosed.) 

I was tested twice for autism, but the exclusion factor for schizophrenia prevents a diagnosis. 

ENTJ


----------



## Modal Soul

if it turns out i have ass burgers i'm gonna kill someone!!!!!!


----------



## Modal Soul

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 141 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 88 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)













can someone crack this code for me please


----------



## selavi

INTP

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 93 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 130 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical










Hmm... Pretty much agree. Not sure about the atypical contact, although I do tend to touch random things a bit.



Modal Soul said:


> Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 141 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 88 of 200
> You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone crack this code for me please


It appears you behave rather differently than "most people" in most areas (at least a little bit from your perspective?), except about 50/50 normal/atypical in attachment, social, and perception a bit. That's what I take from it.


----------



## Residual Deviance

My Asperger's quotient is literally the following image which I made by taking the test and figuring out how the image display URL works to create this:










BEHOLD HTE BOOTIZFUL CATERFLYD

Also I've scored in the 150s on this pretty sure I'm sperging outta control IRL meh whatever


----------



## devoid

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 141 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 58 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)


----------



## kimpossible119

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 120 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 126 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 66 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 138 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Arkana

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 146 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 53 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)


----------



## HowDareThey

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Your Aspie score: 101 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 107 of 200
> You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


I actually love your quote "A crack on the head is what you get...." lol


----------



## HowDareThey

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Your Aspie score: 101 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 107 of 200
> You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


I actually love your quote "A crack on the head...." lol


----------



## HowDareThey

Thank you for filling out this questionnaire.

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 132 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 82 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

Detailed results suitable for printing (PDF) (The file is only retained for one hour. Download it if you want to keep it.)


----------



## HowDareThey

for some reason i can't cut and paste the image. damn!


----------



## HowDareThey

View attachment quiz.pdf


----------



## Coonsy

Nuerodiverse: 126 of 200
Neurotypical: 104 of 200
Express traits of both.

I do have ADD though, so that combined with my personality explains most of that...I manage it fairly well, but have, quite literally, had to determine my career taking that side of me into account as I realized there are plenty of things that, while I am perfectly capable of doing well, are NOT something that works with the ADD very well. Finding the right job has been huge and one hell of a journey lol.


----------



## Orgho

"Imagine you are watching the news on TV about a recent disaster, and you find yourself feeling guilty."
- Never got this feeling. Seems silly to me.

"Imagine someone you know calls you just as you were thinking about them. As you pick up the phone you suddenly realise you are feeling upset."
- Also never happend
there are a bunch of questions I couldn't relate to. I had to pretend to what was more likely.

"Do you get a pleasurable tingling sensation in the head, scalp or back of the body in response to certain sounds? "
ASMR, yes that's my hobby.^^

"Do you believe in the power of witchcraft, voodoo or the occult?"
If you call psychotherapy and psychoanalysis that, then yes^^ 
But I don't think this is wat is ment here, even though the effect is often the same.

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 67 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 144 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

So I'm not insane (no offence, I work with many clinical cases of aspergers), my internet had me tested :laughing:


----------



## Hei

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 47 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 155 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Tiffany

INTP
Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 137 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 109 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## RunForCover07

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 42 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 153 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Truth Advocate

neurodiverse: 109/200
Neurotypical: 107/200


----------



## RentABrain

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 111 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 83 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## Zeke

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 89 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 123 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits

ENTP here.

I think have this need to feel a little unique or special 'cause when I looked at the explanation most of my scores are average. I only got 2 categories in which I'm not considered average.

Can somebody provide a link or a brief description to what this test is? I'm too lazy to read or look for any reading materials. Any help will be pretty much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Harizu

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 115 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 73 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)












Meh
This aspie quiz is bullshit to me.
There were a lot of questions in it about sexual preferences and personal beliefs that have nothing to do with asperger's.
And anyway I have ADD, so of course I'd score high on an Asperger's quiz.


----------



## Victarion

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 77 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 130 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

I thought I'd score much higher, to be honest. But, those aspergers tests are shit, I feel like INTP's will always get a high score that says "you are an asperger, go seek some help".


----------



## fraxinella

Another INTP and I got:
Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 131 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 89 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

That is I think fairly high, I mean I was kind of expecting it but I don't think these tests are too accurate.


----------



## Simpson17866




----------



## MonkOnAcid

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 66 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 138 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

INTP. I have noticed many questions related to mysticism and supernatural, for the sake of curiosity, are mystical beliefs a trait of aspergers?


----------



## Sangmu

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 43 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 165 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

INFP


----------



## Sangmu

MonkOnAcid said:


> Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 66 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 138 of 200
> You are very likely neurotypical
> 
> INTP. I have noticed many questions related to mysticism and supernatural, for the sake of curiosity, are mystical beliefs a trait of aspergers?


Mystical beliefs and experiences are not a trait of aspergers but more found in neurotypicals. I hold many and therefore scored low in aspergers.

Things that are not literal are often boring or very frustrating subjects to an Aspie. You generally wont hear someone with asperger's talking much about essence, intuition, I-Just-Knew, "we are all connected", and/or the Great Spirit in the sky.

Being able to relate well to others takes a considerable amount of instantaneous emotional projection, not just intellectually constructing what the person(s) might need/want. Emotional projection seems to be neurotypical thing and spiritual belief might be based in it. The "personal God" of Abrahamic religion is a prime example.


----------



## godisblue

ENTP : 

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 95 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 132 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

And yeah some questions were so weird, like the one about the peeling off the flakes, wtf there was one or two questions which made me cringe quite a bit haha


----------



## Norsecat

93 So I'm half way there but more work for me to get a 200.


----------



## 12fingers

INTJ

neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 90 of 200
neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 129 of 200


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

ENTP
Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 35 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 177 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Themorning

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 97 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 120 of 200



godisblue said:


> And yeah some questions were so weird, like the one about the peeling off the flakes, wtf there was one or two questions which made me cringe quite a bit haha


I generally don't want to have 'flakes' on me......but if I have one, I'm peeling the sucker off for sure.


----------



## Ninjaws

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 162 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 52 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 148 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 63 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

some questions i just couldnt comprehend the way they were stated


----------



## AshtangiBear

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 61 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 143 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## voron

I am an INTP.

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 87 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 111 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## Wonszu

Twój wynik Aspi: 93 na 200
Twój wynik neurotypowy (nieautystyczny): 117 na 200
Wygląda na to, że masz cechy zarówno Aspie, jak i neurotypowe (You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits)











Fifty-fifty it seems.


----------

